# Dark Pit's Gerudo Valley, a mix of two music tracks!



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's my fusion of two Nintendo music tracks: Dark Pit's theme and the Gerudo Valley theme (Smash Bros 4 Version)!
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=AWCci_XvTyc
Enjoy!


----------

